# PubMed- Assessment of the association between Blastocystis infection and irritable bowel syndrome.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Assessment of the association between Blastocystis infection and irritable bowel syndrome.*

J Med Assoc Thai. 2010 Nov;93 Suppl 6:S119-24

Authors: Surangsrirat S, Thamrongwittawatpong L, Piyaniran W, Naaglor T, Khoprasert C, Taamasri P, Mungthin M, Leelayoova S

To assess the association between Blastocystis infection and irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) in Thai patients, Phramongkutklao Hospital.

PMID: 21280524 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

